# and who says the police are incompetent



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

GUESS WHO GOT A NEW CRIMINAL DONKEY !! 


This afternoon we had another thief donkey sent to us by Aboulnomros DA .. Ofcourse you remember Hazal'omm, the spoiled prisoner and how he ended up at our shelter .. Well, today we had another guest, the only difference that this time the officer came in a tuck-tuck trotting the donkey behind him. And though Aboulnomros DA, or anyone actually, will not help in his livery , we had no choice but taking the donkey in , as according to the officer's statement "The donkey spent 8 days at the police station with almost no food or water, he could only eat dry leaves on the ground!" .. So, we checked him and signed the papers and here we are ! 

Fortunately, Hazal'omm was lucky enough to find a rich man in the village where our shelter is located in , to give him a temporary home just after one month of being in our shelter .. So our new guest will take his room. 

Now, wish us luck with our new criminal donkey .. and please , any name suggestions will be so much welcomed  





------------- See the story about Hazal'omm in this album -----------

Hazal'omm .. The spoiled prisoner | Facebook


----------



## saafend (Dec 21, 2010)

Hosni has a ring to it


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

saafend said:


> Hosni has a ring to it



Hahahaaaa....love it!!!!!


----------

